# DTG Epson printing blury smudges



## zeldo (Oct 15, 2015)

hey guys
hope you can advise. i sold my epson 1390 printer. new owner printed several t-shirts and now sent me this issue
http://imageshack.com/a/img922/4151/0fFjvP.jpg
he said he did the head cleaning, moved the tray down etc. any thoughts please??


----------



## JeridHill (Feb 8, 2006)

That's printed so it wouldn't be a tray issue. Without knowing anything about that printer, the only thing I could suggest is to clean the linear and rotary encoders really well with alcohol and see if the problem goes away.


----------



## zeldo (Oct 15, 2015)

hi
thank you
it's epson 1390


----------

